# Tyco #2 Genuine Draft slot car trade value



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

Thought I would get some help from some board members on this one. I would like to know the trade value of a new mint condition Tyco #2 Genuine Draft Rusty Wallace slot car. I want to complete my 'Days of Thunder' slot car collection and am considering working a trade for my #2 Genuine Draft car for the #3 blue Tyco car from the Days of Thunder. 

I also have some extra cars from the series that have the airdam and 'Lumina' on the windshiel and looking for the exxon #51 with 'Lumina' on thw windshield so if anybody is interested in trades please PM me.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Is the blue lumina your after molded in black and in flawless condition?If the blue lumina is not molded in black don't do the trade.The molded in blue/painted is the more common car.Molded is black is the super rare car.Though the molded in blue is still sought after by the hard core tyco collector,the rarity value don't match up to the # 2 mgd car.



Also,are you getting this car from a friend or someone in singapore?

Avoid singapore ebay sellers.toyaffair and kreata?? is it?


----------



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you for the info. I found out that it is not the molded in black painted blue and that is the one that I am looking for. If you are familar with the Days of Thunder cars can you tell me if the Exxon #51 with the Lumina and airdam is htf, I have multiples of most of the other cars with Lumina and airdam but have been unable to find the Exxon.








Im Paul said:


> Is the blue lumina your after molded in black and in flawless condition?If the blue lumina is not molded in black don't do the trade.The molded in blue/painted is the more common car.Molded is black is the super rare car.Though the molded in blue is still sought after by the hard core tyco collector,the rarity value don't match up to the # 2 mgd car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll ask a silly question here.... I have a #3 Blue with the Lumina and the airdam, how do I tell if it's molded in black or in blue?


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

martybauer31 said:


> I'll ask a silly question here.... I have a #3 Blue with the Lumina and the airdam, how do I tell if it's molded in black or in blue?


Underside of body color is either blue or black.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

70ss said:


> Underside of body color is either blue or black.


Doh, I guess that would make sense, thanks. 

Looks black to me with blue over spray, sweet!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

If you have no luck with a trade I would be keen to buy your #2 if it is the airdam model. #2 car is the one I am missing for my collection.


----------



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

kiwidave, I will let you know what happens. It is the airdam model




kiwidave said:


> If you have no luck with a trade I would be keen to buy your #2 if it is the airdam model. #2 car is the one I am missing for my collection.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Cube,

The exxon car shouldnt be hard to find.It didnt take me long to add mine to the collection.



you wouldn't happen to have any carded curve huggers? how about a mint pikes peak corvette,carded or loose?

Also,what state are you from?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Im Paul said:


> Cube,
> 
> The exxon car shouldnt be hard to find.It didnt take me long to add mine to the collection.


 According to Dan's book, there were reportedly only 500 Exxon with Lumina made (there were only 500 complete mall sets). I think the packaged version of the Exxon, which is fairly easy to find, does not have Lumina on the windshield. It does have the airdam; there is no version without the airdam.

Of course, if you do find any of the mall promo cars, they will be loose. If you are lucky enough to have gotten a mint set (which I did), they came in individual plain cardbard boxes; but they are still basically unpackaged. So someone could take a non-Lumina Exxon and simply replace the windshield.

Joe


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Cubic$Racing 
The #2 GD car with or without airdamn goes between $90 - $100. The Blue #3 car with or without airdamn goes between $35 - $50.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

What is the reason to not buy from the Singapore sellers on e-bay? I was about to bid on a car from them.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> What is the reason to not buy from the Singapore sellers on e-bay? I was about to bid on a car from them.


They have the old molds for these cars. And were or are making new ones with inferer plastic. From what I have heard.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd love to get my hands on those molds.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What is the reason to not buy from the Singapore sellers on e-bay? I was about to bid on a car from them.


Yes that's correct,they do have the molds and are repopping lots of tyco cars that have been long out of production.There is ALOT of cosmic flyer Ferrari re pops floating around and It's a shame.

I'm so glad i bought mine from Danny a few years back. 


My friend had a blue lumina #3 delivered to him in pieces.He said it was shattered!It came from Singapore.

Now with the Exxon car.I was after the whole mall race set at one time and i was able to find all (except for the blue molded in black) at the balmoral show about 10 years ago.I do believe the cars were not hard to find due to the fact that they were recently released at the time?? But i did manage to find 5 of the 6 cars from different dealers,all in the same day,at the same show.


Joe is right,it is real easy to pop a lumina windshield on an Exxon car so you have to be careful.Know what your buying and who your buying from.

This thread actually made me think of the time when i had the mall race cars.unfortunately i had to sell most of my collection to buy a real car so i had to let the cars go.Though,last night i made a phone call to a friend of mine.I had to ask him if he still had the mall race set of 6 cars he purchased from Danny a while back,he still does and a trade is in the works.The cars are coming home with me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm glad you are getting your Days of Thunder set. I'm still working on mine. Do they do this with many of the cars from Singapore? I was looking at an Indy car and was hoping it would be an original.


----------



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

So are the mall cars the ones with the Lumina on the windshield and are these the most sought after?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Cubic said:


> So are the mall cars the ones with the Lumina on the windshield and are these the most sought after?


Yepper! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If it's from Singapore and it's green/ blue/ orange Indy car it's a repop too!!


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah if you do decide to buy the indy,make sure you have a tube of glue so when you open the box,you can glue the car back together.

Cube,No,tyco released lumina cars with the script on the windshield in twin packs and on the blister,sold as a single car.The mall race cars came in a set with all cars together.


Do you own any of Dan Esposito's Tyco books?If not,get your hands on a copy.Its a must.Very good book to own.I have all 3.


----------



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

Im Paul

I have a couple of Dan Esposito's Tyco books on order. I have collected Days of Thunder cars for awhile and decided I wanted to complete set, the ironic thing is I have multiples of some of the 'Lumina' versions but no cars without the airdam.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

There are four versions of the Days of Thunder twinpack.

Days of Thunder: City Chevrolet #46 / Superflo #46
w/Lumina & w/airdam
wo/Lumina & w/airdam
wo/Lumina & wo/airdam
wo/Lumina, City wo/airdam, Superflo w/airdam

Joe


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a #27 MGD Pontiac in the package, I haven't seen another # 27.....what gives??


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Dumb question??*

Maybe this is a dumb question, but I must be missing something. How can a car with the Lumina on the windshied be so much more valuable unless in a sealed package? The windshield snaps out and can be moved from car to car... correct? What am I missing?? 
BTW, the Luminas are some of my favorite slot car bodies!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

Good question leeRoy98 I was thinking the same thing. So are we putting the value on the windshield?



LeeRoy98 said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question, but I must be missing something. How can a car with the Lumina on the windshied be so much more valuable unless in a sealed package? The windshield snaps out and can be moved from car to car... correct? What am I missing??
> BTW, the Luminas are some of my favorite slot car bodies!
> 
> Gary
> ...


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

tjetsgrig said:


> I have a #27 MGD Pontiac in the package, I haven't seen another # 27.....what gives??


I have one also,out of the package #27 but vgc.it'the pontiac with the airdam also


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Cubic said:


> Good question leeRoy98 I was thinking the same thing. So are we putting the value on the windshield?


No,the bodies came with less sponsorship deco,like different variations.IF you will view Danny's book you will know what us tyco guys are talking about.Check out the book.research the stuff.

Are you new to collecting tyco products?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I may have asked this here before, a while ago, but since this thread is relevant... is this anything particularly special?



















I am NOT any kind of Tyco collector, except to say that I buy ALL the old slot car junk I can find at yard sales and thrift shops and rummage sales, and the easiest stuff to find that way is Tyco (though it's usually pretty well beat when you get it that way). This was at a yard sale a year or two ago on a table full of NASCAR diecast. A few years previously, I got an unopened Petty two-pack like this (an older wing car and a newer Grand Prix, both on HP7s I think) and I admired how pretty they were in the package for a year or two... then I finally popped them out and ran them. Don't wanna do that with these if I can sell or trade them for a bunch of runners; I'd rather have 10 runners than 2 shelf queens any day...

thanks for any info...

--rick


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question, but I must be missing something. How can a car with the Lumina on the windshied be so much more valuable unless in a sealed package? The windshield snaps out and can be moved from car to car... correct? What am I missing??
> BTW, the Luminas are some of my favorite slot car bodies!
> 
> Gary
> ...


 In some respects, you are correct. The real gem in the mall car set is the #3 blue TYCO Lumina. While some of the others are available other ways, it looks like the blue #3 may have been molded in a different color. And the single version blue #3 with airdam will go for a high price if you ever find it packaged.

But you are correct. Someone could swap in a Lumina windshield and call it a mall promo car. But you'd also have to have the right deco and color; at least one car came in two different shades. I'd be leery of anyone not selling them as a complete set. A real collector would keep the set together.

Joe


----------

